# Macbook or go Pro?



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

I need some advice....my wife is hinting on getting me a macbook...she is asking me all kinds of questions and they're pretty obvious.
so my question is what kind of performance difference would I be looking at between a macbook with 2g rams to a macbook pro?

I have a sawtooth with a 1.2ghz card with 1.5g ram now running tiger. I use it to make my imovies of the kids...desktop publishing...you know the quark photshop thing. At work I use a intel mac pro with 3g of ram.

now i know most of you will say to tell her to get the macbook pro...but I dont want her spending that kind of money. It would be like getting a ferrari to drive it on a street with potholes at a top speed of 50k if you know what I mean.

so any advice would be a great help.

thanks


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I think she'd be more than happy with the Macbook.. 

With the savings, you could buy extra RAM and maybe a backup drive and a monitor.. and still be in tons of cash.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

no seriously the machine would be for me.... 

even though she would end up using it more.....but I was planning on putting the extra gig of ram to make it 2g and put in the 160g HD only cause I have to use the dreaded WINDOZE

but if there is a big performance difference I would have to go pro. My concern is the video memory being part of your RAM.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

If you don't need the dedicated graphics card (for newer games and apps like Motion), larger screen, expresscard slot, Firewire 800, or backlit keyboard, go with the MacBook. The MacBook can keep up with the Pro for most apps and it looks like you don't game (if you do the X3100 can play previous gen games just fine) so honestly the MacBook will more than suit your needs. Just max the RAM and you'll have a speedy machine for iMovie and Photoshop.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

that was the answer I was looking for....you're right I dont' game....dont' need a larger screen...I do have a 19" benQ that I would hook it up to if need be. I dont use firewire 800...what is this expresscard slot?


----------



## Call me 'Sherman' (Nov 21, 2004)

I could be wrong, but isn't the video port on a Macbook only a mirror port? (ie, no extra real estate, just magnification)... I could be wrong...


----------



## bob99 (Aug 16, 2007)

I'd go the opposite direction - get the pro. You won't regret it, it will just last longer before you need to consider replacing it.

I had a macbook and I was fine running most of my apps on it - new version is released, now I'm not supported. I shouldn't have cheaped out on the initial purchase!

Bob


----------



## An Old Soul (Apr 24, 2006)

I use a 2GHz 2GB ram 160GB HD MacBook and it does everything I need and more. I'm a web designer/web-developer, and I occasionally use iMovie and make heavy use of Photoshop and other CS3 apps, and have no issues nor problems. I think a loaded MacBook will do just fine for you.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Call me 'Sherman' said:


> I could be wrong, but isn't the video port on a Macbook only a mirror port? (ie, no extra real estate, just magnification)... I could be wrong...


This was the case with the iBook. Since its release, the Macbook has offered monitor spanning, not just mirroring.


----------



## Call me 'Sherman' (Nov 21, 2004)

Vexel said:


> This was the case with the iBook. Since its release, the Macbook has offered monitor spanning, not just mirroring.


The more you know  Thanks!

Also worth noting is the glossy screen on the Macbook vs. the choice of matte/glossy on the Pro (for editing purposes...)

Who knows what will happen at the Macworld though?


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

plus, they can go 3 GB RAM


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

No they can all go to 4 gigs now.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

Vexel said:


> This was the case with the iBook. Since its release, the Macbook has offered monitor spanning, not just mirroring.


plus, it was always possible to run a script on the ibook that would enable monitor spanning. i used to run a 21" CRT off of my old G4 ibook.

there was nothing about the GPU that couldn't do this. it was just apple trying to create an artificial point of difference between the iBook and the Powerbook at a time when the CPUs were pretty similar due to the inability to get the clock speed up on the G4.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm adding 2 more Gigs of RAM to my new MacBook Pro.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

Ok thanks guys for all the input....I'm leaning towards the 15" Pro now.
2.2 version.

Now to get macdoc to give me a quote...


----------



## Lee_Roy (Sep 1, 2007)

Don't forget that the MacBook has a user replaceable harddrive.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

what do you mean user replaceable?
the pro doesn't? that doesn't make any sense.


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

Most people buy more computer than they really need, which is probably okay if they have the money to spare.

After all NASA put man on the moon with way less processing power than any modern personal computer!!!!


----------



## zmttoxics (Oct 16, 2007)

When I got my macbook I actually downgraded in a sense. Went from a 17" wide p4 3.4 with ht and 1.5 gigs of ram with a dedicated video card to the 13" last gen macbook with 2.16 c2d and a gig of ram.

I thought the lack of dedicated video would be hell, but really, no a problem at all. I also thought the small screen might get in the way, or the glossy would suck, but its a decent resolution (1280x800) and has a very slick image. The colours are awesome.

Is there anything I can't do on it? Not from what I have seen it. The integrated 950 even has enough power for light gaming.

Save the money, get a macbook with extra stuff and the warrenty. I doubt youll regret it. I also suggest either the black one or a white one with a wrist gaurd. Swet marks are a plague on the white one.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

zmttoxics said:


> When I got my macbook I actually downgraded in a sense. Went from a 17" wide p4 3.4 with ht and 1.5 gigs of ram with a dedicated video card to the 13" last gen macbook with 2.16 c2d and a gig of ram.
> 
> I thought the lack of dedicated video would be hell, but really, no a problem at all. I also thought the small screen might get in the way, or the glossy would suck, but its a decent resolution (1280x800) and has a very slick image. The colours are awesome.
> 
> ...


damn man! you're making so much sense right now! Now you have confused me all together again. I just came from my brother in-laws house, he just bought the 17" macbook pro, Its nice but WAY to big for my liking. I have a lombard and the 15" screen is a nice size....I have a feeling the 13" might be to small for me.
I guess i'll have to go and compare them side to side.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

bmovie said:


> I guess i'll have to go and compare them side to side.


That's the best way to go!

After all, you're going to be spending well over $1000.-, maybe $2000.-; you need to make a decision you're happy with long term.
Screen size vs portability was the biggest factor for me in the end.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

bmovie said:


> what do you mean user replaceable?
> the pro doesn't? that doesn't make any sense.


The MacBook was designed from day 1 to have easily-accessible RAM slots and Hard Drive bay, both accessible from the Battery bay.

The MacBook Pro hard drive swap is not for the faint-hearted....

M


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

the hard drive swap is not a factor for me...I have no problem taking the machine apart and putting it back together. I just would never do it, I would use external drives to back things up. 
so it just comes down to performance.....would I notice the difference in working with photoshop with the macbook vs the macbook pro...that's my real question.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

MBP hard drive swap is also a possible warranty-voiding operation - whereas the HD swap on the MB is easy and non-warranty-voiding.


----------



## zmttoxics (Oct 16, 2007)

Image processing is mostly cpu work. Image rendering is graphical stuff. So a 2.2ghrz macbook versus a 2.2ghrz mbp, with 2 or more gigs in the macbook, shouldnt really be a difference. Especially concidering the macbooks now use a 800 mhrz bus. I think you would be just fine. And the external monitor adapters work awesome, i have both dvi and vga, macbook does instant monitor discovery, its slick.

My macbook is sub par now, but if you want me to bench something for you, Id be happy to do it.


----------



## zmttoxics (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh, and I would really like to stress the 300 dollar warrenty. Some times 300 bucks is the difference between a pro and a macbook, but id take a macbook with a 3 year warrenty over a pro with out a warrenty, because I don't have to worry about my 2000 dollar laptop breaking every day, because its covered.


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

Unless you need the better graphics card or larger screen (for games, etc.), go with the Macbook. The Macbook has quite a bit of power for a little machine. More than enough for day-to-day use on the Internet, word processing, etc.

My wife has a Macbook. It suits her more than fine. She uses it primarily for Internet browsing, e-mail, and music. On a semi-regular basis she'll do a bit of desktop publishing. The only negative thing she's ever had to say is that the screen is a bit cramped when doing the desktop publishing stuff. I think you said earlier in this thread that you have a 19" external monitor. So that right there takes care of that.

I have a Macbook Pro. I love it. I use it primarily for Internet browsing and e-mail. I also do some post-production podcast stuff on a weekly basis. On a semi-regular basis I do video editing. I opted for the Pro because of the video editing. Having a slightly larger screen and better graphics card really helps when using Final Cut.

If you're really torn, check out Apple's on-line refurb store. If you're patient, you can get a refurbished base model MacBook Pro for almost the same price as a high-end Macbook. Refurbs come with the same warranty as well. I have never bought a computer from the refurb store, but I've purchased iPods and other items (Airport Express, etc.). Never a problem.


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm going to have to agree with majority of users here. It sounds like the macbook is suitable for you. Unless you need a better video card, bigger screen, or a matte screen. I wouldn't really bother with a MBP.

Personally, I chose a MBP over the macbook due to the screen size, and I hate glossy screens (too much glare). There are a lot of extra's with the MBP, but if you don't need them, its a waste of money to get one. I'll try to list most of them for you.

-Bigger screen, higher resolution, choice of glossy or matte screen (personal opinion)
-Full lit normal keyboard (I don't like the keys on the macbook, even if they were lit)
-Express card slot, Firewire 800
-Full DVI connector (no dvi adapter required)
-Better video card

If its not important to have these features, don't bother with the MBP. Stick with the macbook. Its probably the best time to get a macbook now, since they just updated it.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

phuviano said:


> -Bigger screen, higher resolution, choice of glossy or matte screen (personal opinion)
> -Full lit normal keyboard (I don't like the keys on the macbook, even if they were lit)
> -Express card slot, Firewire 800
> -Full DVI connector (no dvi adapter required)
> -Better video card


you basically pointed some important features, I'm going with the PRO model at this point....thanks all for your advice/input, this really helped me out to make my decision.


----------



## The Great SNAFU (Jan 12, 2005)

*MacBookIshIsh..............*

I had posted on here about info on the new Intel Integrated Graphics in the new MacBook. Not much info on the web about it. I, like you, was toying between the MacBook and the Pro.

I had a good feeling about the MacBook being able to do everything I want it to do and then some.

I ordered a black one last week 

Then this came outMacworld: Review: Review: MacBook Core 2 Duo/2GHz and 2.2GHz

It made me feel warm and fuzzy about my decision 

I am not a hardcore gamer (that's what our Wii is for :clap: )

Get the MacBook...use the cash you save for Micro-Brew... 


SNAFU TrustYourInstincts


----------



## zmttoxics (Oct 16, 2007)

Makes me feel good too knowing my 2.16 is only slightly slower (2 seconds on tests) then the new one. I know the gaming is better, but I only have warcraft 3 which runs on max settings anyways. So nothing to worry about here.

I do love how ever that the pro isnt really better at all over the macbook. So really, unless you want gaming or a bigger screen, youll save 1000 bucks and get a laptop the same speed. Amazing.


----------



## The Great SNAFU (Jan 12, 2005)

zmttoxics said:


> Makes me feel good too knowing my 2.16 is only slightly slower (2 seconds on tests) then the new one. I know the gaming is better, but I only have warcraft 3 which runs on max settings anyways. So nothing to worry about here.
> 
> I do love how ever that the pro isnt really better at all over the macbook. So really, unless you want gaming or a bigger screen, youll save 1000 bucks and get a laptop the same speed. Amazing.


Yeah, that money will buy a nice 19" HD LCD (with all the tuners) and still have enough money to get a Nikon D40 w/lense 


SNAFU ROIroy


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks for the link to the review - looks like a great performer, but.............

......they took the Apple symbol off the Command key  

Whatever possessed them to do that ???????????


----------



## The Great SNAFU (Jan 12, 2005)

krs said:


> Thanks for the link to the review - looks like a great performer, but.............
> 
> ......they took the Apple symbol off the Command key
> 
> Whatever possessed them to do that ???????????


I know :-( 

Nothing a little nail polish and a steady hand won't fix  


SNAFU TattooYourMac


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

thanks for that link for the revue...you now have completely messed me up! 

I was futureshop today and I wanted to compare the two side by side but they only had the macbooks no pros' so I couldnt compare...the only thing I did notice was that the black macbook (in the specs) said it had 64mb memory for the graphics....which raised a flag to me. Cause I remember seeing 144mb on the apple site. 
so I guess they still had the old model there.

at this point...its the screen size that I am wrestling with. the 15" is a perfect size, but is it worth the extra coin? And a lot of extra coin...I dont' know now.


----------



## The Great SNAFU (Jan 12, 2005)

bmovie said:


> thanks for that link for the revue...you now have completely messed me up!
> 
> I was futureshop today and I wanted to compare the two side by side but they only had the macbooks no pros' so I couldnt compare...the only thing I did notice was that the black macbook (in the specs) said it had 64mb memory for the graphics....which raised a flag to me. Cause I remember seeing 144mb on the apple site.
> so I guess they still had the old model there.
> ...


Yeah butt is $1000 worth 1.7" of screen real estate ?

I grappled with that too. But in the end I felt getting an a nice 19" LCD HD second monitor (and as someone said...Apple dumbsdown the mirroring/dual display mode capability of the MacBook so a script should give you extra screen space).
FutureShop has a Samsung on sale right now for 549 I think 

You're comparing not buying from FutureShop right? Go to the Apple Store to compare.

I will get my MacBook in a couple of days if you want me to post my review of it.


SNAFU ProSumer


----------



## zmttoxics (Oct 16, 2007)

bmovie said:


> thanks for that link for the revue...you now have completely messed me up!
> 
> I was futureshop today and I wanted to compare the two side by side but they only had the macbooks no pros' so I couldnt compare...the only thing I did notice was that the black macbook (in the specs) said it had 64mb memory for the graphics....which raised a flag to me. Cause I remember seeing 144mb on the apple site.
> so I guess they still had the old model there.
> ...


Ya, thats the one I have, minus the black. Youll have to go through apple for the new ones. Or a local apple shop.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

The Great SNAFU said:


> Yeah butt is $1000 worth 1.7" of screen real estate ?


I was a bit surprised at you comment about the $1000 price difference, I thought it was closer to $400.-, but when I compare the basic MacBookPro and the 2.2GHz white MacBook, I do get just over $850.- as a delta.
That is with only 1 Gig of memory in the MacBook, but memory is really cheap right now, around $50 for a 2 Gig stick, so replacing the stock 1 Gig in the MacBook with 4 Gig still leaves a $750.- difference.

A lot of coin if you don't desperately need one of the MacBookPro only features.

What I need to toy with again is to use the MacBook with an external monitor and mouse as a replacement for my desktop.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

I am assuming that futureshop only has old macbooks but the pro model are the newer ones?

as for the price difference....it's only $470 so will I miss that in a couple of years...I think not.


----------



## The Great SNAFU (Jan 12, 2005)

bmovie said:


> I am assuming that futureshop only has old macbooks but the pro model are the newer ones?
> 
> as for the price difference....it's only $470 so will I miss that in a couple of years...I think not.


Iz kool, that's what you started this thread for, sometimes when I can't make up my mind (what blonde twin to go home with at the bar  ) I make a decision and then I wait for THAT feeling to tell me if it was the right one or not (oh I'm sorry I thought You were Sarah not Sally  )

Have a good iLife 


SNAFU AndKungFuToo


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

The Great SNAFU said:


> as someone said...Apple dumbsdown the mirroring/dual display mode capability of the MacBook so a script should give you extra screen space.


This is Wrong. 

The MacBook (non-pro) is not crippled in any way with regards to a secondary monitor. In fact I'm typing this right now on an external screen connected to a MacBook with no hackery involved.


----------



## zmttoxics (Oct 16, 2007)

Ya, as I said earlier, I have both the dvi and the vga on mine, and they work awesomly. 0 Problems. The macbook has every needed setting, even does positional orientation, which is whicked my because my lcd is on the left of my mac, not the default right.

If you try and put down the macbook, you can't. The only really bad points are the swet mark friendly plastic, and gaming aspect. 

Though if you put windows on it, the video isnt crippled and does up to 144 making newer games like Battlfeild 2 playable. The 64 meg is an osx lock on it. Not hardware.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

bmovie said:


> as for the price difference....it's only $470 so will I miss that in a couple of years...I think not.


How did you get $470.-?

I end up with $855.- comparing the 2GB 2.2 GHZ basic Pro to the middle of the line 1GB 2.2 GHZ MacBook - final prices including taxes.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

krs said:


> How did you get $470.-?
> 
> I end up with $855.- comparing the 2GB 2.2 GHZ basic Pro to the middle of the line 1GB 2.2 GHZ MacBook - final prices including taxes.


sorry I was comparing the black macbook with 2g of ram to the lower end pro which is stock

so that would be $1814 macbook to $2199 pro a difference of $385

now plus tax of course.

So tonight after picking up two Wii's (get guys before they're gone) I was comparing the pro to the regular macbook and I have made up my mind....GOING PRO!


----------



## zmttoxics (Oct 16, 2007)

bmovie said:


> sorry I was comparing the black macbook with 2g of ram to the lower end pro which is stock
> 
> so that would be $1814 macbook to $2199 pro a difference of $385
> 
> ...


Just a thought, isn't your wife buying this for you? So in the end, isn't it her decision?


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

yeah she is...and if I left it up to her she would get the 17" pro fully loaded 'cause that is what some salesman would sell her on...and I honestly would be upset at her spending that kind of money (since its both of our money) and it's for me...I might as well get her to get the one I want....no?


----------



## The Great SNAFU (Jan 12, 2005)

bmovie said:


> yeah she is...and if I left it up to her she would get the 17" pro fully loaded 'cause that is what some salesman would sell her on...and I honestly would be upset at her spending that kind of money (since its both of our money) and it's for me...I might as well get her to get the one I want....no?


Sure man....tell your wife want to do XX)

:lmao: 

Surely (her name isn't Shirley is it?  ) women aren't that bad at decision making. Have more faith in her ability to deal with sales staff, especially Apple employees, they wouldn't sell her something she doesn't need...

SNAFU B(*M*)l*a**c*k*Book*AndAKegOfMicroBrew


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

she wouldn't have gone to apple....she would have gone to best buy or futureshop only cause of the financing and you know how those sales people are.

I have another question....applecare compared to futureshops/bestbuy warranty...which one is better? I am partial to futureshops. any reason why I shouldn't be?


----------



## The Great SNAFU (Jan 12, 2005)

bmovie said:


> she wouldn't have gone to apple....she would have gone to best buy or futureshop only cause of the financing and you know how those sales people are.
> 
> I have another question....applecare compared to futureshops/bestbuy warranty...which one is better? I am partial to futureshops. any reason why I shouldn't be?


I would get the AppleCare.
I wouldn't go to an Apple store I would go to an authorized dealer. AppleCare price is negotiable at the dealers. Get 3 quotes from 3 dealers (email is best) then whine about the price and play them off on each other. They can take $50 off the AppleCare if you push hard enough.
I know this because I use to work for a famous Apple Dealer 


SNAFU LetsMakeAniDeal


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

The Great SNAFU said:


> I would get the AppleCare.
> I wouldn't go to an Apple store I would go to an authorized dealer. AppleCare price is negotiable at the dealers. Get 3 quotes from 3 dealers (email is best) then whine about the price and play them off on each other. They can take $50 off the AppleCare if you push hard enough.
> I know this because I use to work for a famous Apple Dealer
> 
> ...


Really? ok so why is AppleCare better? No correct me if i'm wrong, but I find going to futureshop more personable....to have to ship off to apple, where at future shop they might be able to fix on the spot.

you see I dont know about these things...this would be my first laptop purchase.


----------



## zmttoxics (Oct 16, 2007)

The futureshop was more expensive when I did my macbook. I ended up with the student discounted applecare at 150 cheaper then the futureshop one.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

the futureshop warranty can also be negotiated I feel, by how much who knows?


----------



## The Great SNAFU (Jan 12, 2005)

bmovie said:


> Really? ok so why is AppleCare better? No correct me if i'm wrong, but I find going to futureshop more personable....to have to ship off to apple, where at future shop they might be able to fix on the spot.
> 
> you see I dont know about these things...this would be my first laptop purchase.


You find FutureShop more personable?!?!?!?!  

I agree, the Apple Store employees are a bunch of Cult following sales geeks that's why I suggested going to an authorized Apple dealer.

You live in the Big Non-Smoke like me so go to Carbon if you're in the East end or go to Computer System Center if you're in the West end.

Email CPUsed for a quote as well butt I'm not a big fan of theirs...

Get a quote from FutureShop if you like (you seem to like it there and don't listen to my advice anyways tptptptp ... I'm kidding :lmao: )


SNAFU Knowledge(AndLeverage)IsPower


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

bmovie said:


> Really? ok so why is AppleCare better? No correct me if i'm wrong, but I find going to futureshop more personable....to have to ship off to apple, where at future shop they might be able to fix on the spot.
> 
> you see I dont know about these things...this would be my first laptop purchase.


1. Apple Care would allow you to take the MacBook (or MacBook Pro) to any authorized dealer to have it fixed. Or you can take it to the Apple Store. (not sure what the other guys do, but I do know that Future Shop and Best Buy are not Apple Service Authorized. So who knows where they send it. Maybe they send it to Apple. Who knows?). This is available worldwide. (not sure about the other guys) So in short, you don't have to "Ship your computer off to Apple."

2. Turnaround time 24-48 hours usually. (I've heard of 24 hours at the Apple store). I've heard of weeks from Future Shop as they ship the computer out as mentioned previously. 

3. You get three years of technical support from Apple directly (Future Shop or Best Buy don't offer that). 


More info here:

Apple - Support - AppleCare Protection Plan


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

ok thanks guys good to know...I know that at future shop they will drop the price of the 2.2 pro down $100 so buy it there and get apple care from apple then?


----------



## The Great SNAFU (Jan 12, 2005)

bmovie said:


> ok thanks guys good to know...I know that at future shop they will drop the price of the 2.2 pro down $100 so buy it there and get apple care from apple then?


Go for it man! (make sure it's a sealed box  ) Get the AppleCare from FutureShop too, they should have it or you can buy it at an Apple Store as a stand alone purchase.


SNAFU WithTheKungFuGrip


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

The Great SNAFU said:


> Go for it man! (make sure it's a sealed box  ) Get the AppleCare from FutureShop too, they should have it or you can buy it at an Apple Store as a stand alone purchase.
> 
> 
> SNAFU WithTheKungFuGrip


Ditto on what he said. Future Shop has a rep for selling open boxes. You don't want any part of that. You can pick up the Apple Care at any authorized dealer or online from Apple.


----------



## zmttoxics (Oct 16, 2007)

Ya, its not even a deal to get an open one, the ones I saw were the olders ones and only like 50 bucks off.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

Ok thanks for everyones input...I'm thinking of going sometime this week to pick it up. And I'll make sure that it's a CLOSED SEALED box.


----------



## zmttoxics (Oct 16, 2007)

I still dont get why you are picking it up if its your wifes pressent to you?


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

My wife will often give me presents of a high tech variety by taking me to the store so that she can ensure that she doesn't get the wrong item. That guarantees that I'm happy with it.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

zmttoxics said:


> I still dont get why you are picking it up if its your wifes pressent to you?


because she has no idea what to get. It's not like buying a CD or Game where if i'm not happy just return it....plus this is a lot of money to just buy something I wouldn't be happy with....dont' you agree?


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

look basically she has given me permission to get one ok? there I said it!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Just like men should not buy intimates for their wives/girlfriends alone, likewise women should not buy technology for their hubbies/boyfriends alone.

Mind you technology can be more forgiving.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

If you really want to save some money why not go for a refurbished one?
It's quite a bit less than FS with their $100 off and after it's out of the shipping box it's as good as new (there is another thread on ehMac discussing that)
The Apple Store (Canada)


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

Believe it or not the wife said no refurb, wants me to get new. So who am I to argue eh?


----------



## The Great SNAFU (Jan 12, 2005)

dona83 said:


> Just like men should not buy intimates for their wives/girlfriends alone, likewise women should not buy technology for their hubbies/boyfriends alone.
> 
> Mind you technology can be more forgiving.


Are you saying I shouldn't go into LaSenza without a woman?

 

Now where'e the fun in that?  


SNAFU DoesNOTWearLingere(WithSomeExceptions*)


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

especially if you dont know her size.....better to get a size smaller than one larger!


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

bmovie said:


> Believe it or not the wife said no refurb, wants me to get new. So who am I to argue eh?


Can't argue - you're right.

"Refurbished" has a bad connotation with a lot of people because they think you buy someone else's problems. That is probably true for the majority of cases, but I find not for Apple.
In fact - Apple refurbished can be better than new because each unit is individually tested in detail which is not the case for new production.


----------



## The Great SNAFU (Jan 12, 2005)

krs said:


> Can't argue - you're right.
> 
> "Refurbished" has a bad connotation with a lot of people because they think you buy someone else's problems. That is probably true for the majority of cases, but I find not for Apple.
> In fact - Apple refurbished can be better than new because each unit is individually tested in detail which is not the case for new production.


We usually call them Cougars around our parts  


SNAFU NyukNyuk


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

true enough


----------

